# *******Wilkinson County QDM Club*******



## walkerdog2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 1135ac qdm club in Wilkinson County that needs a few members. This is a very layed back club and  has very simple rules (most are common sense). There is a 120 " minimum on all bucks, this club has been managed for 5 years. There is a 1200 acre club that boarders the club that has been managed for over 10 years. There are serval trough style feeders that the deer use regularly.   The club uses the pin in system.  There is a very diverse mix of hard woods, planted pines, clear cuts, food plots, and two creeks. The turkey hunting is usually outstanding.

We are trying to get power at the camp, as of now there is no power nor water.
Pictures are from the past couple of years.

Very nice and well managed club looking for members.
Club Dues are $850.00  and around 19-20 members, which works out to be about 60 acres per person.
 Thanks Andy Hester 478-946-6187


----------



## whchunter (Jan 17, 2012)

*Questions*

How many members total?

I'm looking for a club but would want to know all members are allowed to shoot the same # of deer. SO if family members are allowed to hunt under the same paid membership of one person, is their combined kill quota the same as mine? I'm all for kids hunting but don't feel it's right that one member gets extra benefits.


----------



## A. Taylor (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a few deer from this past year. We currently have 10 trough feeders spread out on the club that get filled every two weeks.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 25, 2012)

*Pics*

Can you post pics of the two trophy bucks that were killed this season?


----------



## walkerdog2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## walkerdog2 (Mar 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## walkerdog2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## walkerdog2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## walkerdog2 (May 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## walkerdog2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 11, 2012)

get danny and his dad to join!


----------



## A. Taylor (Aug 16, 2012)

Still needing members. Bucks are looking good.


----------



## talltine (Nov 30, 2012)

Are u aloud to kill does?
What about the young kids are there any exceptions on thier first buck?


----------



## walkerdog2 (Dec 6, 2012)

yes you can kill does and the kids first deer can be a buck of any size.


----------



## blacksheep (Dec 14, 2012)

Walkerdog2,
where is the club located and how many stands per member ? I am hunting in Wilkinson co now, but I am looking for a new place to hunt. I like the 120'' rule . I have been seeing too many 3 pointers on the skinning pole. Thanks


----------



## rudytheraven (Nov 8, 2014)

Would like to join the 2015 season, can you email me? I live in Cochran, Ga. rudytheraven@yahoo.com


----------

